
The Python Arcade Library - albertzeyer
https://pythonhosted.org/arcade/
======
joewrong
cached:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20170629061140/https://pythonhost...](http://web.archive.org/web/20170629061140/https://pythonhosted.org/arcade/)

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://pythonhosted.org/arcade/)

------
cr0sh
I'm not sure what to call this, but it's free, and uses Python Arcade to teach
programming (in Python) in the context of game development:

[http://programarcadegames.com/](http://programarcadegames.com/)

It appears to be an online form of a book (which you can purchase too). The
author makes the site and contents available for free, and uses it to teach
introductory programming (so maybe not for everyone here - but some may find
it useful). It also appears there is a MOOC-like aspect to it as well.

As an aside, often when the question comes up from someone wanting to learn to
program, invariably the advice offered is to "program or develop something
that interests you" \- that is, try to learn thru programming something
related to your interests.

This is good advice, but for some though, that can be too abstract, or they
might find that things related to what they like are actually boring to
develop software for (contrived example: They like running against a
stopwatch, but creating a stopwatch program isn't exactly exciting).

I personally think that game programming can bridge this gap; for instance, in
my contrived example, the student could instead strive to create a "running
simulation" (ie, part of a "track and field" style game, for instance). Even a
side-scroller simple thing would be great fun (and have sufficient difficulty)
for development and learning purposes. It could be extended, too (maybe take
it both horizontal and vertical - 2d parkour platformer? Heck, that sounds
like something -I- would like to develop!).

In reality, just about any interest can become a game, with just a little bit
of imagination (plus fudging on things a bit or a lot - which is something you
have to know and internalize as a game developer: Don't try to simulate the
real world, you won't get very far unless you have a large development team,
and even then you'll be fudging and simplifying things, if you know what's
good for you).

------
ajford
Original link down. Looks like more info can also be found here:
[http://arcade.academy/](http://arcade.academy/)

